# Arnie to make Westworld!



## Dave (Mar 15, 2002)

I heard a rumour (Chris Tarrant, Capital Radio, London UK) that Arnie is going to star in and direct a new version of 'Westworld', I also heard another rumour that he was retiring.

I can't find anything else about it!


----------



## Annette (Mar 16, 2002)

I wonder which part he would be playing. The part of Yul Brynner(the android gone wrong).


annette


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes, he also said that he would play the Yul Brynner part, sorry forgot to say that.


----------



## Annette (Mar 17, 2002)

Hehe!!!!!!!! Thanks Dave.


annette


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2002)

You know, I've heard it said that that gunslinger is the original inspiration for the first Terminator android. He walks the same way, and doesn't take no for an answer, . . .

So I was thinking . . . if Arnie does do this, the idea will have turned full circle on itself.

Personally, I'm sick of remakes, I wish Hollywood would film some books instead, or at least come up with a something more original.


----------



## Annette (Mar 17, 2002)

I know what you mean, theres only so many times you can watch one film. Whoevers in it doesn't always make a difference.


annette


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2002)

I've scoured the web for this, and can only find out that the Westworld remake script is done and Joel Silver is down to produce it, so it might get into gear sometime after The Matrix III is done. It is rumoured to be set in a virtual reality park. It doesn't even have a IMDB page yet.


----------



## Annette (Mar 18, 2002)

Will be weird to see Arnie in Yul Brynners place. 

To be honest, I always associate him with Terminator. Can't help it now. I probably would see Westworld on DVD or video. Wouldn't go to the cinema to see it.


annette


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2002)

I finally found this on SciFi Wire:

Arnold Goes Westworld 

Arnold Schwarzenegger has signed on to star in and produce a remake of the Michael Crichton SF action thriller Westworld, Variety columnist Michael Fleming reported. Schwarzenegger (Terminator 3) is set to play the killer robot cowboy original played by Yul Brynner in the 1973 movie, Fleming reported.

"I am very excited to be working on Westworld," Schwarzenegger told Fleming. "I loved the original film when I saw it in 1973 and have wanted to remake it for several years. After following the project for some time, I am really thrilled it has finally come together at Warner Brothers." The film is on a fast track, the trade paper reported.

Fleming also reported that Schwarzenegger is solidifying plans to reprise his role in the new Conan the Barbarian film, which is currently being written by John Milius, who wrote the 1982 original Conan film with Oliver Stone. The rights came to Warner Brothers in a deal put together by producers Jon Jashni, Irving Azoff and Richard Alexander with Stan Lee Media, which controlled the rights to the Robert E. Howard-created character, Fleming reported. Lee is executive producing the movie, which will pair Schwarzenegger with a younger swordsman.


----------



## Annette (Mar 18, 2002)

Excellent Dave. You have been a busy bee.  


annette


----------



## A_A (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy **** there making a new version of west world kick ass


----------



## Dave (Feb 1, 2003)

Well that was last March! Since then the Matrix sequels have got delayed yet again. They are both being released this year, so Joel Silver should be free to direct fairly soon, and I haven't heard that Arnie is doing anything else, so who knows?


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2005)

> _from scifi wire_
> 
> *Westworld Now A Go?*
> 
> ...


----------

